# Addictive drums or superior drummer!?



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 2, 2013)

Millionth thread like this, I know.. I've done some googling and obviously there are a ton of mixed opinions, to each his own... but it's just so hard to choose what's right for oneself.

I know ezdrummer is... easy. I'm just too worried that it's a little too easy. I want something easy to use, being able to drag presets, but also have the option to edit sounds and such.. superior seems like maybe it's a little too much for my first program.. I really like the sounds of addictive drums, and I'm reading that there are a lot of options in editing sounds.

Whatever program I get, I'll be getting a metal pack to go with it.. so, with the information provided, what do you all think? At this moment I'm leaning towards addictive, if not then just taking the lunge towards superior. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've spent the past two or so years on Addictive Drums and just recently got Superior Drummer. My experience with AD was good and it has a LOT of tweakability but with a fairly simple and intuitive interface. That said, the software itself is somewhat limiting i.e. I've always liked a lot of cymbals in the stuff that I write, but AD only allows spots for four: 1 ride, then a combo of 3 other splash/crash/china cymbals. With Superior you get a ton, I don't even know how many, and that's certainly quite the upgrade.

I think there's more of a learning curve on how to get a good drum sound with Superior and that it probably more realistically represents what it's like to mix real drums. So I haven't really been able to get the sounds I want out of it yet, but I've only been using it for about a week.

Overall, I think for your first program Addictive Drums is the one to get. It's not nearly as expensive, it has expansions for Metal or whatever else you might need (I just use everything stock), and it is simple enough to use and get good sounds out of without being an experienced producer.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 3, 2013)

^ Good advice! I would also suggest getting EZDrummer first as a gateway drug to Superior at some point. EZ is a VERY good set of kits and grooves and reasonably priced. Later you can purchase a cross-grade to Superior a bit cheaper. Good luck!


----------



## AxeHappy (Nov 3, 2013)

I find mixing real drums easier than Superior. But it gives me the most control and I crave that so it is what I use.

The way I see it, it's pretty much the top of the line (maybe SSD) so why bother with the other stuff if you plan on , getting it eventually get it now and start learning it. Three years down the line instead of getting Superior and wondering how the .... to use it, you will be kicking out awesome tracks.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 3, 2013)

^^

This is also true, might be a better bet. It's really up to you man!


----------



## brutalwizard (Nov 3, 2013)

Steven slate drums.


----------



## flaik (Nov 3, 2013)

I would go with superior. 

As far as learning to use it/ making good sounds with it goes, I dont see why people say its difficult to figure out, I found it to be a very simple program once I got the the damn thing installed. haha


----------



## asfeir (Nov 3, 2013)

I have both, I think you can get what you want with either one of them. I don't think there are major things you will miss if you go with one and not the other..


----------



## tedtan (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're talking about Addictive Drums 2, then I say go with Superior. But I've been hearing some really interesting things about AD 3, though, going so far as some guys are choosing it over Superior, so it's worth looking into before buying. I'll also echo the comments above to check out the Steven Slate Drums (SSD4) before making your decision, too.

I'll also point out that all of these tend to go on sale the day after Thanksgiving, so you can probably save some cash if you can wait another four weeks before buying (and that wait period would be a perfect time to experiment with the trial versions of the software you are considering).


EDIT: Disregard my comments on AD, I was thinking of BFD 3.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I like the idea of getting addictive drums and then maybe later moving on to superior... but, as Axehappy said, why not just learn superior now instead of waiting to learn it.. I haven't even listen to clips of steven slate drums yet.. definitely have some more research to do.

But here's a question about superior.. it definitely more expensive, so would I be good using it right out of the box? Or would it pretty much be some basic things that I really would want to buy an expansion with it, such as.. metal foundry? I can definitely make things happen with just basic things, but I'm looking forward to having lots at my disposal.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the demo of AD and eventually got SD.

To help with getting a good drum sound in SD, I bought a producer pack and studied all the settings. From there I made my own.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm currently also on the demo of AD.. I like it... but it's just so limited in presets it leaves me wondering how much it really has to offer. I haven't found demos for any other program either. Good advice on the producer pack..


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 5, 2013)

So on eBay I found addictive drums for $80, electronic delivery, and the metal adpak for $50. Total of $130 for addictive.. superior is $180 plus $100 for the metal pack... Is it really worth paying $280 for superior over the pretty good price (in my opinion) of $130 for addictive?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Nov 5, 2013)

Try listen the metal pack before buying it. To me it doesn't sound as good as the other kits and you might be happy working only with the stock kits.

I like to use AD because it's simpler, and I never find the need to work a lot with it to find a good sound, it's just plug & play. But I don't use it professionally so I don't know how good they sound for real production/mixing. :2cents:


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 5, 2013)

TimothyLeary said:


> Try listen the metal pack before buying it. To me it doesn't sound as good as the other kits and you might be happy working only with the stock kits.
> 
> I like to use AD because it's simpler, and I never find the need to work a lot with it to find a good sound, it's just plug & play. But I don't use it professionally so I don't know how good they sound for real production/mixing. :2cents:



I have listened to samples... and I gotta be honest a lot of the beats sound the "same".. Does AD give the ability to create your own beats?

Edit: Nevermind, I guess I've been watching the wrong videos. There is a pretty good variety of beats in the metal adpak.. but I'd still like the ability to make my own.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Nov 5, 2013)

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I have listened to samples... and I gotta be honest a lot of the beats sound the "same".. Does AD give the ability to create your own beats?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I guess I've been watching the wrong videos. There is a pretty good variety of beats in the metal adpak.. but I'd still like the ability to make my own.



You can make your own beats with any drum program, just put a new MIDI item on the track that has your drum VST on it, then open up the MIDI editor and program in each hit!


----------



## Andrew91 (Nov 6, 2013)

I absolutely love Superior and The Metal Foundry expansion. I find the metal pack just sounds more real for anything over the stock kit. There are a lot of mics and stuff, but really, default isn't so bad, and it gives a good starting point with the mixing. There are a ton of presets for each mic and tons of cymbal/drum brand/style... Beyond the presets, it's infinitely tweakable!
I have no experience with AD, but the 4 cymbal limit is a dealbreaker anyhow. Gotta at least have 2 crashes, hihat, china, and ride! 

If you have lots of free time to learn how to properly mix superior, it's worth it. Otherwise... Consider your other options.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds good, definitely have a better view of what I want, thanks for the all the info!


----------

